# Schrift-Logo erstellen



## Lalelu-kind (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo und guten morgen,

ich möchte gern für eine Freundin, die Musik macht, eine kleine Homepage auf die Beine stellen. Das Ding zu programmieren, auch mit ein paar Extras, ist kein Problem für mich, nur die grafische Umsetzung, da bin ich nicht so gut drin.
Daher habe ich normalerweise eine Bekannte, die das gut kann und mit der ich zusammen arbeite, die ist aber leider bis Februar im Ausland.

Was ich nun brauche ist ein Schriftlogo "NiKKi" oder "NiKKi music" irgendwie sowas in der Richtung. (Die HP-Addy ist nikki-music.com)
Ich habe es mir in etwa so, wie im Angang gezeigt, vorgestellt, allerdings vielleicht ein wenig grafisch aufwendiger und mit Farben.

Als Programm habe ich Photoshop da. 
Mir fehlt nun einfach das Wissen, wie und womit ich da anfange.
Darum wäre ich über Tipps von euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## smileyml (10. Dezember 2009)

Was für Musik macht Nikki denn so?
Würde da eher etwas florales oder etwas anderes passen?

Hier vielleicht mal ein paar Tutorials, die dir Ideen und evtl. auch Umsetzung liefern. Anstatt Fireworks bei dem einen Beispiel, kannst du das auch komplett in PS machen 

http://abduzeedo.com/awesome-floral-type-fireworks-and-photoshop-5-minutes
http://abduzeedo.com/photoshop-quick-tips-4-color-dodge-blend-mode-light-effects

Du kannst auch gern mal die anderen Sachen auf der Seite durchsehen und bei Fragen sind wir ja alle hier 

Grüße Marco


----------

